# WinCC flex. Textliste mit SEW Störungen



## Markus (16 September 2009)

Hallo,

hat mir jemand eine Textliste mit den Störungen der MOVITRAC und MOVIDRIVE FU von SEW?

Mehrsprachig wäre super!

Denke die wurde schon Oft genug getippt... 

Danke!

markus.uhl@uhltronix.com

oder hier anhängen


----------



## Isch (17 September 2009)

Hallo,

MovidriveB hätte ich im Angebot. (Kurzbeschreibung sortiert nach Fehlernummern)

Stephan

Edit:
Ich hab gerade noch mal nachgesehen die Liste sollte auch mit den Movitrac FUs kompatibel sein. Allerdings fehlen wohl die letzten 5 Einträge, da das Systemhandbuch mit dem die Liste erstellt wurde schon etwas älter ist. (Das waren noch Zeiten als man die Tabellen einfach aus dem pdf kopieren und in Excel einfügen konnte.)


----------



## Isch (17 September 2009)

An alle die sich auch des öfteren über kopiergeschützte Dokumentationen, Betriebsanleitungen, etc. aufregen, ich habe gerade festgestellt das sich "evince" anscheinend nicht sonderlich für den pdf kopierschutz interresiert. Es ist auf jeden Fall möglich Texte (als Text) aus kopiergeschützten pdfs zu kopieren.

PS
Wenn ich morgen Zeit habe hänge ich die letzten 5 Einträge noch an.


----------



## wobpac (6 Januar 2012)

Hi, hat jemand eine aktualisierte Textliste, die er bereitstellen kann???
Danke!


----------



## Hitschkock (20 Mai 2019)

Hi @ all,
kann mir einer sagen wie ich das in WinCC importiere.

mfg
Frank


----------



## Hitschkock (20 Mai 2019)

hab es selber geschafft !!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 Januar 2021)

Hitschkock schrieb:


> hab es selber geschafft !!



Warum lässt du uns nicht an deinem Wissen teilhaben ?


----------



## Hitschkock (5 Januar 2021)

Moin moin,
Ohhh Gott jetzt ich nicht mehr wie es ging.
Es war ein bisschen komisch aber wie???
Als es fertig war war es gut für mich.
Sorry nächstes mal werde ich melden wie es ging.


----------



## Heinileini (5 Januar 2021)

Hitschkock schrieb:


> Ohhh Gott jetzt (weiss) ich nicht mehr wie es ging.


Das ist ja nicht so schlimm, aber hättest [SUP]1[/SUP]) Du's hier eingestellt, dann könntest Du jetzt ganz einfach Dein Gedächtnis auffrischen! 

[SUP]1[/SUP]) ja ja, "Hätte, hätte, TÜV-Plakette!" ... oder wie sagt man?


----------



## Ingmar64 (30 Juni 2021)

So habe ich es gemacht:
In WinCC flex TIA eine Textliste (beliebiger Inhalt) erstellt, exportiert. In Excel alle Textlisten löschen außer der Fehlerliste. Texte und Nummern per C&P reinkopieren, abspeichern. In WinCC flex importieren. In Anzeigefelder/Alarmmeldungen integrieren, fertig.


----------

